# Dog Hater



## Ice29

First of all, Nobody gives a fuck that you want to value a dog more than you value other people.
This is a society of people, and if you don't like people, or me, or anybody else, that your problem.
Fuck you !
Thank you.


Secondly, I will not live in fear of somebody's stupid addiction to Molosser dogs and Bull dogs and Wolf-Like dogs and Shepherds and Dobermans and Rottweilers and Boxers and shit like that.
I'm not going to live in Fear.

Thirdly, The behavior of dogs are breed specific and dependent, and they are not humans cannot think as Humans.
I'm not going to live in fear of that either.
If you can't make a reasonable choice of a pet dog, that's your problem...  we'll make your choices for you by banning dangerous breed dogs.
Which is what we did here.

Fourth.
Yes if you have a dog that is capable of serious damage to Humans coming after me, I am going to shoot it.
And I have shot attack dogs before, and I even ran one over with my car before.

Fifth.
You can call me a dog hater all you want to.. I own a dog.
A reasonable pet to have... The kind that people have when they intend on having a pet dog.

and Last but not least...
I do not love the dog as much as I love my Human kids, my Wife, My dad, My Sisters, nor do I even LIKE my dog as much as I like my Human friends.
Its a dog, and I am the master, She is my Bitch, and that's that.

If you are addicted to Animals, you need Psychiatric help.


Thank you.


----------



## aaronleland

What the fuck are you going on about?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

aaronleland said:


> What the fuck are you going on about?




He's loons


----------



## Tilly

If you dared come near my dog youd be 6ft under. Just saying.


----------



## Alex.

> I own a dog.



I see you are an animal lover. What kind of doggie to you have?


----------



## tinydancer

Geeze. I guess he missed the trip to China for I can eat a dog day.

Ruh roh someone pissed in his Akita cornflakes.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## tinydancer

You know I can honestly understand some people being afraid of dogs even yorkies with bad child hood experiences. But to hate them? That I don't get.


----------



## Alex.

tinydancer said:


> You know I can honestly understand some people being afraid of dogs even yorkies with bad child hood experiences. But to hate them? That I don't get.


Attention seeking bullshit


----------



## skye

tinydancer said:


> You know I can honestly understand some people being afraid of dogs even yorkies with bad child hood experiences. But to hate them? That I don't get.




I don't get that either.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Alex.




----------



## Hossfly

Alex. said:


> I own a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are an animal lover. What kind of doggie to you have?
Click to expand...




Alex. said:


> I own a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are an animal lover. What kind of doggie to you have?
Click to expand...

Corn dog?


----------



## Alex.

Hossfly said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are an animal lover. What kind of doggie to you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own a dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you are an animal lover. What kind of doggie to you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corn dog?
Click to expand...

Corn hole is more like it


----------



## Fueri

Someone needs a good leg humping.....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dogwood


----------



## Hossfly

I had a dog once. Before I cut off his tail and painted him yellow he was an alligator. I called him Poopsie.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ice29

Carla_Danger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dared come near my dog youd be 6ft under. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I have the right to defend myself against you too..
> I'll put a bullet in your head too, along with your dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it. You get the big dog to bite his ass girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me stop you. Go ahead and report it again.
Click to expand...



Report me.
In fact call the cops.
I'll be glad to show the cops every fucking nutbag on here who wants an argument and who needs to be told period.

And that I threatened to defend myself.


----------



## Alex.

Carla_Danger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dared come near my dog youd be 6ft under. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I have the right to defend myself against you too..
> I'll put a bullet in your head too, along with your dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it. You get the big dog to bite his ass girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me stop you. Go ahead and report it again.
Click to expand...

I will but all this bad talk got my tummy growling. How the hell can anyone talk like this?


----------



## Hossfly

ChrisL said:


>


I had a chocolate Lab named Rhett Butler. Gentlest dog ever.


----------



## Ice29

Alex. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dared come near my dog youd be 6ft under. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I have the right to defend myself against you too..
> I'll put a bullet in your head too, along with your dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it. You get the big dog to bite his ass girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me stop you. Go ahead and report it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will but all this bad talk got my tummy growling. How the hell can anyone talk like this?
Click to expand...


Btw, my dog is a Border Collie


----------



## Alex.

Ice29 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dared come near my dog youd be 6ft under. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I have the right to defend myself against you too..
> I'll put a bullet in your head too, along with your dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it. You get the big dog to bite his ass girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me stop you. Go ahead and report it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report me.
> In fact call the cops.
> I'll be glad to show the cops every fucking nutbag on here who wants an argument and who needs to be told period.
> 
> And that I threatened to defend myself.
Click to expand...

No no no you threatened to shoot a member here. "No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family"


----------



## Alex.

Ice29 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I have the right to defend myself against you too..
> I'll put a bullet in your head too, along with your dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it. You get the big dog to bite his ass girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me stop you. Go ahead and report it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will but all this bad talk got my tummy growling. How the hell can anyone talk like this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Btw, my dog is a Border Collie
Click to expand...

Sweet Breed, fun loving and vivavcious


----------



## ChrisL

Ice29 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I have the right to defend myself against you too..
> I'll put a bullet in your head too, along with your dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beat me to it. You get the big dog to bite his ass girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me stop you. Go ahead and report it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will but all this bad talk got my tummy growling. How the hell can anyone talk like this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Btw, my dog is a Border Collie
Click to expand...


The poor thing.    Hopefully it finds a way to get away from you.


----------



## Alex.

Ice29 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reported.
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it. You get the big dog to bite his ass girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me stop you. Go ahead and report it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Report me.
> In fact call the cops.
> I'll be glad to show the cops every fucking nutbag on here who wants an argument and who needs to be told period.
> 
> And that I threatened to defend myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no you threatened to shoot a member here. "No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck.
> If you want to put me 6 feet under because I killed a dog that tried to attack me, I'm going to kill you too along with your dog.
Click to expand...

GULP. I do not wanna kill you or anyone. Take a deep breath and relax while I report you


----------



## The Irish Ram

Speaking of dogs, GRACIE LOOKEE.  She has my eyes!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me stop you. Go ahead and report it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report me.
> In fact call the cops.
> I'll be glad to show the cops every fucking nutbag on here who wants an argument and who needs to be told period.
> 
> And that I threatened to defend myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no you threatened to shoot a member here. "No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck.
> If you want to put me 6 feet under because I killed a dog that tried to attack me, I'm going to kill you too along with your dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do anything to anyone, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
Click to expand...


You're an idiot and a loser and nothing more.  Lol.


----------



## The Irish Ram

I just picked her up today.  We haven't named her yet.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Hossfly

Fueri said:


> Someone needs a good leg humping.....


----------



## Hossfly

The Irish Ram said:


> I just picked her up today.  We haven't named her yet.  Any suggestions?


Killer?


----------



## Alex.

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me stop you. Go ahead and report it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report me.
> In fact call the cops.
> I'll be glad to show the cops every fucking nutbag on here who wants an argument and who needs to be told period.
> 
> And that I threatened to defend myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no you threatened to shoot a member here. "No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck.
> If you want to put me 6 feet under because I killed a dog that tried to attack me, I'm going to kill you too along with your dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do anything to anyone, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
Click to expand...

You are getting all crazy
Listen to this song and inhale/exhale into a paper bag


----------



## ChrisL

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me stop you. Go ahead and report it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report me.
> In fact call the cops.
> I'll be glad to show the cops every fucking nutbag on here who wants an argument and who needs to be told period.
> 
> And that I threatened to defend myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no you threatened to shoot a member here. "No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck.
> If you want to put me 6 feet under because I killed a dog that tried to attack me, I'm going to kill you too along with your dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do anything to anyone, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
Click to expand...


A chihuahua could probably kick your sorry arse.


----------



## ChrisL

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no no you threatened to shoot a member here. "No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck.
> If you want to put me 6 feet under because I killed a dog that tried to attack me, I'm going to kill you too along with your dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do anything to anyone, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a loser and nothing more.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I killed people's dogs before when I had to.
> And I'll kill you too.
> 
> You don't understand who you're fucking talking to do you ?
> But have a dog come after me, and you'll learn quick.
> I come from Philly and I don't take no shit.
> 
> Now suck my fuckin' dick bitch.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Hossfly

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no no you threatened to shoot a member here. "No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck.
> If you want to put me 6 feet under because I killed a dog that tried to attack me, I'm going to kill you too along with your dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do anything to anyone, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a loser and nothing more.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I killed people's dogs before when I had to.
> And I'll kill you too.
> 
> You don't understand who you're fucking talking to do you ?
> But have a dog come after me, and you'll learn quick.
> I come from Philly and I don't take no shit.
> 
> Now suck my fuckin' dick bitch.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## tinydancer

Fueri said:


> Someone needs a good leg humping.....




OMG that was my parents dog. Benny. Of all the bloody names they could have called him. A purebred costing 200 in the early sixties this is big bucks people  Cinnamon Saints Ben Beau. True brindle. You don't see that much these days. 

My parents decided to name him freaking BENNY. 

This dog was amazing. Now I have been the German Shepherd companion, the Ridgeback oh my Ripley and my JimDandy and RubyStarr Catahoulas but I cut my teeth on a Boston Terrier named Benny. 

Back to the leg humping. Apparently as I found out in later days as my date and I were listening to Neil Young but Benny started to hump my dates leg my pop apparently thought this was a sign to end the evening. 

True story. 

If the dog starts humping it was apparently the time to get the young man out the door.


----------



## ChrisL

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no no you threatened to shoot a member here. "No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck.
> If you want to put me 6 feet under because I killed a dog that tried to attack me, I'm going to kill you too along with your dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do anything to anyone, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a loser and nothing more.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I killed people's dogs before when I had to.
> And I'll kill you too.
> 
> You don't understand who you're fucking talking to do you ?
> But have a dog come after me, and you'll learn quick.
> I come from Philly and I don't take no shit.
> 
> Now suck my fuckin' dick bitch.
Click to expand...


Maybe a dog will bite it off.  Lol.


----------



## tinydancer

Carla_Danger said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dared come near my dog youd be 6ft under. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I have the right to defend myself against you too..
> I'll put a bullet in your head too, along with your dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking reported.
Click to expand...


Holy toledo I didn't even see that post because I was tooling around at ruh roh somewhere else. Good catch and thank you for reporting it.


----------



## ChrisL

The dog probably won't be able to find it though.


----------



## Ice29

ChrisL said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck.
> If you want to put me 6 feet under because I killed a dog that tried to attack me, I'm going to kill you too along with your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do anything to anyone, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a loser and nothing more.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I killed people's dogs before when I had to.
> And I'll kill you too.
> 
> You don't understand who you're fucking talking to do you ?
> But have a dog come after me, and you'll learn quick.
> I come from Philly and I don't take no shit.
> 
> Now suck my fuckin' dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a dog will bite it off.  Lol.
Click to expand...



More Like I'll kick your little runt onto the roof for ya.


----------



## ChrisL

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do anything to anyone, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a loser and nothing more.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I killed people's dogs before when I had to.
> And I'll kill you too.
> 
> You don't understand who you're fucking talking to do you ?
> But have a dog come after me, and you'll learn quick.
> I come from Philly and I don't take no shit.
> 
> Now suck my fuckin' dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a dog will bite it off.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More Like I'll kick your little runt onto the roof for ya.
Click to expand...


Probably not.  Lol.


----------



## Alex.

Here comes help

This bad ass is here to kick yours tough guy

You best be changing your tune


----------



## Ice29

ChrisL said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a loser and nothing more.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I killed people's dogs before when I had to.
> And I'll kill you too.
> 
> You don't understand who you're fucking talking to do you ?
> But have a dog come after me, and you'll learn quick.
> I come from Philly and I don't take no shit.
> 
> Now suck my fuckin' dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a dog will bite it off.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More Like I'll kick your little runt onto the roof for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Have it come after me, watch me kick its head off.


----------



## ChrisL

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do anything to anyone, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a loser and nothing more.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I killed people's dogs before when I had to.
> And I'll kill you too.
> 
> You don't understand who you're fucking talking to do you ?
> But have a dog come after me, and you'll learn quick.
> I come from Philly and I don't take no shit.
> 
> Now suck my fuckin' dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a dog will bite it off.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More Like I'll kick your little runt onto the roof for ya.
Click to expand...


A bunny rabbit could probably kick your arse.


----------



## Hossfly

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do anything to anyone, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a loser and nothing more.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I killed people's dogs before when I had to.
> And I'll kill you too.
> 
> You don't understand who you're fucking talking to do you ?
> But have a dog come after me, and you'll learn quick.
> I come from Philly and I don't take no shit.
> 
> Now suck my fuckin' dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a dog will bite it off.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More Like I'll kick your little runt onto the roof for ya.
Click to expand...

You gonna kick a dog lookin' like that?


----------



## ChrisL

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a loser and nothing more.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I killed people's dogs before when I had to.
> And I'll kill you too.
> 
> You don't understand who you're fucking talking to do you ?
> But have a dog come after me, and you'll learn quick.
> I come from Philly and I don't take no shit.
> 
> Now suck my fuckin' dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a dog will bite it off.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More Like I'll kick your little runt onto the roof for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have it come after me, watch me kick its head off.
Click to expand...


Lol.  Are you serious?    You do know this is the internet, right?  Go seek some therapy.


----------



## ChrisL

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do anything to anyone, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a loser and nothing more.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I killed people's dogs before when I had to.
> And I'll kill you too.
> 
> You don't understand who you're fucking talking to do you ?
> But have a dog come after me, and you'll learn quick.
> I come from Philly and I don't take no shit.
> 
> Now suck my fuckin' dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a dog will bite it off.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More Like I'll kick your little runt onto the roof for ya.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ice29

ChrisL said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I killed people's dogs before when I had to.
> And I'll kill you too.
> 
> You don't understand who you're fucking talking to do you ?
> But have a dog come after me, and you'll learn quick.
> I come from Philly and I don't take no shit.
> 
> Now suck my fuckin' dick bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a dog will bite it off.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More Like I'll kick your little runt onto the roof for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have it come after me, watch me kick its head off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Are you serious?    You do know this is the internet, right?  Go seek some therapy.
Click to expand...



I don't give a fuck where it is.
If you wouldn't do it in real life, don't do it here.
Because I'm not your fucking friend anywhere.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a dog will bite it off.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Like I'll kick your little runt onto the roof for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have it come after me, watch me kick its head off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Are you serious?    You do know this is the internet, right?  Go seek some therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck where it is.
> If you wouldn't do it in real life, don't do it here.
> Because I'm not your fucking friend anywhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## tinydancer

ChrisL said:


>



I adore chi chis. I've got a black and tan coon hound now (talk about politically incorrect ) How wrong can you go with a breed? Worst yet she's a bitch. But I adore the little guys. One dog ever. Glen of Imaal. 

They go to ground. Maybe next year.


----------



## ChrisL

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a loser and nothing more.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I killed people's dogs before when I had to.
> And I'll kill you too.
> 
> You don't understand who you're fucking talking to do you ?
> But have a dog come after me, and you'll learn quick.
> I come from Philly and I don't take no shit.
> 
> Now suck my fuckin' dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a dog will bite it off.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More Like I'll kick your little runt onto the roof for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have it come after me, watch me kick its head off.
Click to expand...


Look out!  He's right behind you!


----------



## tinydancer

ChrisL said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a loser and nothing more.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I killed people's dogs before when I had to.
> And I'll kill you too.
> 
> You don't understand who you're fucking talking to do you ?
> But have a dog come after me, and you'll learn quick.
> I come from Philly and I don't take no shit.
> 
> Now suck my fuckin' dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a dog will bite it off.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More Like I'll kick your little runt onto the roof for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bunny rabbit could probably kick your arse.
Click to expand...


Night of the Lepus. Truly. It surpasses any show Art Bell has done.

Make him watch the movie.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alex.

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a dog will bite it off.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Like I'll kick your little runt onto the roof for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have it come after me, watch me kick its head off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Are you serious?    You do know this is the internet, right?  Go seek some therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck where it is.
> If you wouldn't do it in real life, don't do it here.
> Because I'm not your fucking friend anywhere.
Click to expand...

Makes no sense


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me stop you. Go ahead and report it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report me.
> In fact call the cops.
> I'll be glad to show the cops every fucking nutbag on here who wants an argument and who needs to be told period.
> 
> And that I threatened to defend myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no you threatened to shoot a member here. "No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck.
> If you want to put me 6 feet under because I killed a dog that tried to attack me, I'm going to kill you too along with your dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do anything to anyone, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
Click to expand...



So, are you just a drunk? An addict? A keyboard cowboy who has never ever even seen a gun up close? 

Why come on a message board and threaten to shoot other members? 

Get a grip and get some mental health care.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report me.
> In fact call the cops.
> I'll be glad to show the cops every fucking nutbag on here who wants an argument and who needs to be told period.
> 
> And that I threatened to defend myself.
> 
> 
> 
> No no no you threatened to shoot a member here. "No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck.
> If you want to put me 6 feet under because I killed a dog that tried to attack me, I'm going to kill you too along with your dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do anything to anyone, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you just a drunk? An addict? A keyboard cowboy who has never ever even seen a gun up close?
> 
> Why come on a message board and threaten to shoot other members?
> 
> Get a grip and get some mental health care.
Click to expand...


Aww, he's just frightened of the chihuahuas.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no no you threatened to shoot a member here. "No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck.
> If you want to put me 6 feet under because I killed a dog that tried to attack me, I'm going to kill you too along with your dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do anything to anyone, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah bitch ?
> have your dog attack me, watch me blow your fucking 4 legged retard's head off.
> And then come after me.
> See if I don't.
> 
> Don't fuck with me bitch, I'm not somebody you want to fuck with, motherfucker.
> 
> I'll kill your whole fucking family if I have to.
> 
> Suck my dick bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you just a drunk? An addict? A keyboard cowboy who has never ever even seen a gun up close?
> 
> Why come on a message board and threaten to shoot other members?
> 
> Get a grip and get some mental health care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, he's just frightened of the chihuahuas.
Click to expand...



Yep. Big talk from behind his computer.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Closed for Moderation.. *

*Actually -- I think the OP had enough time to bait and troll.. *
*We'll keep this one closed... *


----------

